
The Coming Confrontation Between Israel and Iran - indescions_2017
https://www.cfr.org/blog/coming-confrontation-between-israel-and-iran-1
======
JPLeRouzic
Instead of wasting resources in war, what about creating the next economical
and political world giant together?

There could be a window: Europe, USA, Japon, India are not in their best
shape. The only worldwide competitor is China.

Oh, and start interplanetary exploitation, indeed.

Welcome to the XXI century.

